# Un pensierino per tutti voi ...



## Ginevra65 (21 Dicembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bisogna toccare le corde col mouse e scegliere i ton icon l'alfabeto ... è divertente...


Siii grazie!!


----------

